# Viking Archery Compound bows?



## STONE386 (Feb 13, 2003)

Anyone have a compound bow from Viking archery? This was a shop in houston texas that made custom compound bows up until the early nineties I think. I had one that I really enjoyed. It would be cool to see some pictures.

Thanks


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

View attachment 1967492
Did it look like this??
This is a Ramco from Rangley CO and I know for a while they were silk screening different names on the bows. Viking was one of them. I think Viking ended up buying then out.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll see what I can come up with.

I've got 3 risers that need assembly...I know I can get one done, the others need proper cams
also have a horizontal mini riser- looks like a cross between hand held crossbow and sling shot


The bow above, I know I've seen a couple to that in the shop...one is an old PSE, another I think Allen archery....

funny seeing how thick those old wood limbs are.


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

I lived in Houston for a time and visited theyre shop and hunted with a guy who had one.


----------

